# How much truck do I need?



## Cliff (Jan 8, 2002)

This is my first post here, but same Snitz Forum as at Popup Times...

I'm closing in on a replacement for my old pop-up trailer, and looking hard at a used 5th wheel. Though it's an older unit (1989 King of the road, with slide-out) it was owned by an older couple that kept it in immaculate condition. The price is right, and it's not the biggest thing out there, but at 11,000# it sure is bigger than what I have now. It's got two axle's which are rated at 4500# each, so I assume the tongue would wiegh in around 2000#. I'm curious if a Ford F-250 4x4 SD would be enough truck to haul this thing around, or would an F350 SD be required.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

Hi Cliff, 
Either truck, properly equiped should handle the load.I would go with the 6.8 gas or 7.3 diesel F350,4:30-1 axle ratio and towing package. Both have a tow rating of around 12500 for 2002. If the fifth wheel weighs 1100 are the axles heavy enough or am I looking at it wrong 4500+4500=9000? I personaly don't like the 4wd for towing but, that's JMO.  Never had a need for it. King of the Road makes a good trailer but, be careful of a model this old.  Check around windows and all coners for water damage.  Are there any soft spots in the flooring, stains on sealing.  Even if the tires have good tread they are probably dry roted if they have been on the trailer for 5 years. Remember all is just my opinion and I am wrong half of the time and incorrect the other half and misunderstood in between.  Good luck  

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Cliff (Jan 9, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

After owning a couple of pop-up's, both older units I'm getting better at what to look for problem wise. I had decided that if I did buy this rig, I'd throw four new tires on it regardless of what shape the current ones are in, and while they are off, a good going over for the brakes and bearings.

The dealer seemed to think an F250 wasn't going to be enough truck, but he's a used/consignment dealer only, doesn't handle new stuff, and his statement just didn't sit well with me. I've seen lot bigger fivers out there than this one. And have seen plenty of F250's pulling them around too. While I'll admit that I'd probably be more comfortable with an F350 or even the new F450 SD units with dually wheels... I drive an F800 flatbed/rollback tow truck for a living!

I really don't want to replace the truck, not sure I can afford to buy both right now. I do need the 4x4 though, so I can get on and off the beach down on Hatteras Island.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## Les Adams (Jan 10, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

Cliff,

You didn't say if that #11,000 was UVW or max GVWR of the 5er...

I drive an F-250 SD and the main concern with the heavy 5er's is the heavy pin weight that will be in the truck bed...  The 5er axle rating is probably correct because they figure #9000 on the axles and the balance (#2000) on the pin... 5er's usually have 10-25% of their total weight on the pin, so in this case figure that it is #2000...

The F-250SD has a GVWR of #8800, the F-350SD has a GVWR of #9900...

Usually what happens with the 250SD is by the time you add a full fuel load, passengers, a bit of cargo and the 5th wheel hitch in the bed, a #2000 5er pin weight will put you over the trucks max GVWR... With the 350SD and it's #9900 GVWR, you get about #1100 more GVWR for those heavier pin weights...

The "base" curb weight on a shortbed Supercab 4X4 like mine is #5982...  But that does not include all the optional equipment I added when I bought it, nor does that include the Pace Edwards Rolltop nor the BedRug bed liner and etc, etc...  Every option you buy adds additional weight to the truck...  I can tell you this... When my 250SD is fully loaded and ready to go, it weighs #7650...  Add my #800 TT tongue weight and I am #350 away from my maximum GVWR and that is towing a 27' standard TT...

Weigh the truck (with a full fuel load) at a local scale and then see if the truck is capable of #2000 of pin weight with all passengers and cargo...  If the weights look they will be ok then go for it...  I think you'll find that you will be very close to or perhaps over the trucks maximum GVWR depending on your passenger and cargo load...

You would probably be better off with a 350SD dually with it's additional GVWR capabilities and added stability from the dual rear wheels...

Best Regards,
Les

2000 Ford F-250 Super Duty, XLT SuperCab, 4X4 Off Road, SWB, V10/3:73LS/4R100 towing 1999 Skyline 27' Nomad, Model 2700, Pullrite Hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020 brake controller

Edited by - Les Adams on Jan 10 2002  4:06:17 PM


----------



## Billsky (Jan 19, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

Thhis is my first forum and I might not be entering my question in  the right area. Anyway, I have a 1988 Ford E350 van, 460V8,4.10 rear end. Am currently towing a 33' travel trailer that weighs 9000# when loaded (but with empty holding tanks).  I take 6% grades at 30 to 35 mph in 2d gear. But the transmission runs close to 250-260 degrees which I think is too hot.  I have been looking at F250 with V-10 and 4.37 rear end. The 2002 model is rated to tow a 12500 lb trailer. But I'm not convinced that the performance will be a LOT better.  What do you think?  Any ideas/thoughts will be helpful.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 20, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

That v10 should do the trick. I drive a tow truck for a living, and know that the v10 is a solid motor and has a lot of pulling power. I wasn't too concerned with the pulling ability of the truck in the original question here, but more to the tune of whether or not it was rated for that much weight.

For raw pulling power I'd really recommend the 7.3L power stroke diesel, that thing can pull just about anything. We use them in our F450-SD's equipped with E4OD automatic trans, they work well, and can haul 2 cars and/or trucks at a time without any problems! We don't even need to turn off the overdrive, they seem to work fine.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2002)

How much truck do I need?

Cliff, I don't think there is any question about the truck towing this unit but, take your duals off your tow truck, shorten the wheel base, decrease the size of your brakes, how would it handle towing two vehicles that will not weight as much as the King Of the Road? JMO
PS- Like your hobbies! Lot in common, except I like to hunt the finish line going straight. Drove a tow truck for 20 plus years also.
Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on Jan 20 2002  1:14:00 PM


----------

